# Taquito and his two Goldens



## Qbnkelt (Aug 27, 2017)

Here is Taquito today and also some pics of the Goldens he lives with. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I love how you have 2 goldens and a Chihuahua <3
They are all very cute


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

He looks like he is at a really good weight now! I love the sleeping dog pile!


----------



## Qbnkelt (Aug 27, 2017)

Ari1405 said:


> I love how you have 2 goldens and a Chihuahua <3
> They are all very cute




Thank you! It’s funny that they’re all color coordinated! 🤣 Trust me, it wasn’t planned that way. Taquito looked so sad and scared in that shelter that I couldn’t go past him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Qbnkelt (Aug 27, 2017)

MelodyoftheForest said:


> He looks like he is at a really good weight now! I love the sleeping dog pile!




Does he really? Thank you. He still looks thin to me. I can see his spine. I see other Chihuahuas and they look rounder. Fuller. Could also be that I’ve never had a smooth coat dog before. 
I actually think he’s mixed with mini Pinscher. His little nose is very pointy and so are his ears. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Qbnkelt said:


> Thank you! It?s funny that they?re all color coordinated! 🤣 Trust me, it wasn?t planned that way. Taquito looked so sad and scared in that shelter that I couldn?t go past him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


They are a perfect trio


----------



## Qbnkelt (Aug 27, 2017)

And this is a new breed. The Chitriever. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh my goodness!!! Taquito's head has disappeared! He must trust that Golden a lot! He certainly has earned the Golden's trust, hasn't he!


----------



## Qbnkelt (Aug 27, 2017)

susan davis said:


> Oh my goodness!!! Taquito's head has disappeared! He must trust that Golden a lot! He certainly has earned the Golden's trust, hasn't he!




That’s Emma, and she’s been the one who first initiated play and got him out of his shell. They now actually play keep away. Taquito still doesn’t give play bows but he now knows what they mean and now responds to them. 
They’re becoming really good friends. 
Max and Taquito have begun to bond a bit more. Max is actually getting on the couch and sleeping next to Taquito. They’re not playing but that’s actually OK. Max weighs 80 pounds so it’s OK if they don’t wrestle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Awww!! That's the cutest breed
I love how her head seems to be the size of his body lol


----------



## Qbnkelt (Aug 27, 2017)

Ari1405 said:


> Awww!! That's the cutest breed
> I love how her head seems to be the size of his body lol




I KNOW!!!!!🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

